# Toront Music Garden



## Bill L (Jan 8, 2011)

Hi,

 Im planning a trip to Toronto this month to photograph the Music Garden in winter. I would like to be there when there is soft snow on the ground in the garden. I live in Fort Lauderdale, so Im not too experienced with snow and Ive never taken any photographs in it. Ive been watching the web cams at the Harbourfront and it seems there is snow on the ground now. How long does it usually last? Do you have any suggestions on how to time this best for optimum photography?

 Would anyone be interested in joining me?


----------



## 5lippy (Jan 12, 2011)

Hey, the snow can last a while. But we haven't been getting a whole lot of snow in the GTA this year. If your looking for fluffy snow, straight away after its snows is the optimal time.  If your in the Toronto area, there is a great ski resort north of toronto that would be a great place for photos, as well as cottage country a couple hours north of toronto.  Im fairly new to Photography myself, so if your planing a trip to Tornoto, shoot me a PM and im off work Sunday and Mondays. I would love to meet up and go on a photo shoot.


----------



## Bynx (Jan 13, 2011)

I live just east of Toronto and I have to hear of news of Toronto from someone in Florida. Go figure. I will be checking that out though. Thanks.


----------

